# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  Villeroy & Boch toilet - Geberit Outlet valve leak

## Fuzzie

A couple of years ago we had a new Villeroy & Boch close coupled toilet installed during a bathroom renovation. The V&B was chosen on the basis of wanting a flush to wall unit with a difficult waste pipe position that the  just about only the V&B pan would accommodate. Unfortunately we have never been entirely happy with the unit. We had the plumber back at least three times to fix installation leaks on both inlet and outlet sides  :No: . This seemed to me a sloppy plumber problem, but his response was - ""It's these effing V&B pans, they're known for trouble!" 
Now some years later the cistern outlet valve is leaking. I have found the Geberit outlet value maintenance guide online and advice elsewhere about replacing the grey rubber washer how to mend it .com - How to fix Villeroy & Boch Subway dual flush cistern that keeps running? . I thought I was on a winner when I took the original out and saw the water blisters, so I pricked them and replaced it. This fixed 90% of the water leak, however there is still a very slight dribble that is virtually unnoticeable unless you hold a wad of paper to the bowl. 
Ok I thought, the old washer must have lost some flexibility, I'll simply replace it with a new one.  Unfortunately having done that the teeny weeny trickle hasn't gone away. 
Has anybody got any other suggestions? Should I maybe put a touch of silicone grease around the seal? Does anybody know if there is a good reliable cistern valve replacement kit available to fix Villeroy & Boch? 
Thanks,
Franklin

----------


## wonderplumb

Did you clean the seat, the plastic mating surface that the washer sits on? If not pull the washer out and with a cloth wipe the seat over, you will feel if it's not smooth. Do not use anything that will scratch the plastic otherwise you will bugger it.
As the washer deteriorates bits of it often stick to the seat. When you check it for leaks, be sure to leave it a good 5 minutes or even longer after flushing as residual water may dribble for a while.

----------


## Fuzzie

Wonderplumb you are correct, the residual dribble does finish after quite a long wait. I had checked the valve seat when I first installed the new washer. 
Thanks.

----------

